#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Υαλοστατική

## Pappos

Διαβάζω κάτι περίεργα σε ένα forum για τμήματα οροφής από υλικό υαλιού.

Να ενημερώσω ότι απαιτείται (σε χώρες βέβαια που έχουν τους απαραίτητους κανονισμούς) πλήρη μελέτη τόσο στις οριακές καταστάσεις αστοχίας και οριακές καταστάσεις λειτουργικότητας.

Δηλαδή άνεμο, χιόνι, στατική ανάλυση κ.τ.λ.

Προσωπικά εκπόνησα μελέτη οροφής σε είσοδο γκαράζ (22m x 8m).

Ένα βασικό είναι και που θα κατασκευαστεί το υαλί (γιατί προφανώς παίζουν ρόλο οι θερμοκρασίες που θα αναπτυχούν μετά στο υαλί).

Επίσης τι κατηγορία είναι (πλήρη προέντεταμένο υαλί, μερικώς κ.τ.λ.)

*Κανονισμοί: DIN 18008-1:2010-12 

Την μελέτη εννοείται την κάνει Πολ. Μηχανικός Δομ. κατεύθυνσης.
*

----------


## Pappos

Επίσης επειδή διαβάζω και μερικά όπως: Πού θα στηριχτεί κ.τ.λ. (γιατί βέβαια παίζει ρόλο πως θα στηριχτεί !!!) και βέβαια έχει σημασία γιατί άλλη η περίπτωση στήριξης κατά μήκος και άλλη η περίπτωση με σημειακές στηρίξεις...και εκεί θέλεις FEM για την στατική να βγάλεις τάση σύκρισης και οριακή κατάσταση από παραμόρφωση.  Α και προσοχή στους συνδυασμούς φορτίσεων...

Οι κανονισμοί που χρησιμοποιώ προσωπικά για εκπόνηση μελέτης υαλοστατικής

1.  DIN EN 1990: 2010-12  
2.  DIN EN 1991-1-2: 2010-12 
3.  DIN EN 1991-1-3: 2010-12 
4.  DIN EN 1991-1-4: 2010-12 
5.  DIN 18008-1: 2010-12 
6.  DIN 18008-2: 2010-12 
7.  DIN EN 1863-1: 2010-02

----------

